# A HOT little Pistol!



## mandee28 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have an 8 1/2 year old Arabian gelding named Pistol. And he is just that... a pistol. He is very jumpy and definitely not bomb-proof! He is a very sweet horse with a wonderfully human personality, but he is so spooky it's hard to enjoy riding him. Does anyone have any suggestions for me to try to get him to calm down and HOPEFULLY become the trail horse I would like to have? :?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

How long have you had him? What are you doing with him now?


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Are you nervous while riding him because they can sense that which makes them more nervous.
Try doing some desensitizing with him, slapping a stick/string, twirling above their head, swinging the rope around their legs, tossing the rope over them.....there are alot of things you can do to desensitize horses.....


----------



## mandee28 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have had him since May 2012. We are still getting used to each other. Right now I can ride him around in our pasture with and without saddle. We usually just take it easy and walk around but he it very alert and tense all the time. I am easy on the reigns and don't believe I am 'nervous'. I never had an Arabian before either. I work with him every day to gain his confidence, leading, riding, trying new noises etc. I dont let him 'win' either, as far as not wanting the saddle or turning a different direction than I want him to go. But God forbid there are birds or squirrels in the trees! You would think normal noises like that wouldnt scare him...
:shock:


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Keep at it. Some horses learn to relax, some horses learn to relax at least with one rider, and some horses never learn to relax, or so I've been led to believe. My gelding came to me in part because he was "Too Spooky". Today, 13 months later, and we dealt with trash trucks, rockets, dirtbike, three bicycles and a loose dog without more than a sideways look. 

Working with a good trainer and building a foundation of solid manners, awareness, and leadership in all the small normal things will make everything else a bit easier, no matter if it's a real monster or an imaginary one.


----------



## mandee28 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Sharpie for the ray of hope! I hope he'll come around soon!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My horse was the same way! I feel for you.

Ground work. I wanted my mare to feel like she was the best horse on earth and could do anything she tried excellently. I loved the hell out of her every time she tried something new. Just walking away from the barn was a love fest. Every step towards something scary bought forth praise.

She was spooky, so when something scary was happening on the ground, I never made her stand still. I only asked her to stand when I had a reasonable chance at success. I let her move if she felt like she needed to get away, because horses are never wrong. If she's scared, she isn't lying and really felt like she needed to move. When I stopped denying her the option to move and look at scary things on the ground... That's where our trust began. Meeting scary things on the ground and learning to deal with her emotions. 

After she was good on the ground with all manner of noises and crazy looking things, I put MILES on that horse. Miles and miles and miles. We trail rode for three and four hours JUST at a walk. Loose rein. I didn't ride so much as I sat there calmly and allowed her to look and explore. After a month or so, she got brave. She's unflappable now.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

What are you feeding him and how often does he get worked?

My 19 year old arab absolutely has to be worked a minimum of 4 days a week, no exception, otherwise she turns into a fire breathing monster. She is on a low/no sugar diet but she's an arab and has energy to burn. She gets spooky, flightly and all around ****y if not worked enough.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I like what Brighteyes posted, and now that I think of it, Jayne and I did a lot of that too. We had success under saddle in the arena and went for trail walks for the first month or so. 

Then I just sat a lot of spooks, always staying completely loose and on a loose rein, even when I knew there was something scary coming up. If I tensed up, then it was a guarantee he'd get nervous. It did sometimes mean I was a few (gallop) strides behind when he did bolt away from the scary thing, but he also learned that I would "let" him get away from the monsters when it was "really" necessary in his mind. Because of that I think, I never had any issues with him fighting me and rearing or bucking when scared. He would always slow down and stop when I finally got my mind back in place to ask him to, which was usually 50 feet away from the monster.  Over time and miles, he just came to trust me that life just really isn't so scary, and started trying to pretend to spook to see if I would let him, which I shut down immediately.

I sometimes would pre-emptively "spook" for him- ie, when I knew there was something that he was going to freak about, I'd just turn him around and ask him to canter the other way. That way the whole idea was mine and he got even more practice at obeying me. I don't know if that would work for everyone, as you have to get your horse to the point where the brain and feet can work at the same time, but I felt like that built his trust in me a lot and kept him in a "listen and obey" mindset rather than a "OMG! PANIC! RUN!" one even with scary things about.

You've been together 5 months, which isn't very long. So long as you're still having fun with your horse and not living in fear that he's going to kill you, I think there's time yet to work on settling him down. Just ooze calmness and confidence when you're out there. Fake it 'til you make it and you'll get there.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a 10yr. old mare which I have had since she was 3. She had 30 days of riding on her and that was it. The slightest movement, noise, sneeze....anything and she would be running!
I also had a 5yr. part arab gelding boarded here, he was so jumpy like her, so we did the same things we did with my mare. We did alot of ground work, I played sound effects (everything from screaming kids, chain saws, other horse noise, cars honking.....etc.).
My mare I worked with her for a couple months in the round pen, for 3yrs. I only rode her with a halter/bareback pad. I did lots of desensitzing with her....now I can sit on her and shot a cap gun off and she just stands.
Now my friends with young/spooky horses like me to come out and ride with them, horses read off the others on things.......do you have someone to ride with who has a horse that is laid back?


----------



## mandee28 (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the idea of the recorded noises! I never would have thought of that! I dont have anyone to ride with (right now). I dont want to take him out of his known environment yet. I really appreciate everyone's ideas! Thank you all so much!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My barn manager's young Arabian mare was pretty snorty spooky on the trail when she started 3 years ago with her. Birds flying up would really get to Legato...which is a hoot...they are all over where she is pastured. She is worked with quiet a bit too. Now 3 years later, Legato is still full of **** and vinegar but is a total sweetheart and is getting better with each trail ride. She just completed her first 25 mile endurance ride like a champ...not spooking at the cow, the deer, the birds which normally would have upset her. Her owner was thrilled. Lots of ring work has gone into this mare...loads of dressage training. Keep working with her...miles miles miles........and lots of wet saddle pads should help. Good luck and hope to hear good news with your sweetie.


----------



## mandee28 (Nov 11, 2012)

to Poppy1356: I have been feeding Pistol sweet feed. I never realized that could be part of the issue. apparently all that sugar is hyping him up a bit. Next trip to the feed bin I will be getting a low/no molasses feed/supplement. I probably dont work him as much as I should either. Every other day or two has been the norm except for the 15 minutes during feeding that I brush and groom him and stomp around to get him used to movements and noise, etc. A horse is only as good as its owner.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Giving an arab sweet feed is like putting a mentos in a coke and waiting for it to explode. They are a high energy breed and don't need any help getting hyped up. Good thing you are changing that. If you have to feed I would go with beet pulp or rice bran or some alfalfa pellets.

What are you doing for work? Are you keeping his mind active and having the need to focus on you or are you doing repetative work where he can zone out basically?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

mandee28 said:


> to Poppy1356: I have been feeding Pistol sweet feed. I never realized that could be part of the issue. apparently all that sugar is hyping him up a bit. Next trip to the feed bin I will be getting a low/no molasses feed/supplement. I probably dont work him as much as I should either. Every other day or two has been the norm except for the 15 minutes during feeding that I brush and groom him and stomp around to get him used to movements and noise, etc. A horse is only as good as its owner.


 
Lord, girl! :lol: You'll cause a nuclear explosion feeding like that!

I feel for you again, because I use to feed and work my mare just like you're doing yours right now. Actually, I was WAY worse. She got 4 pounds of sweet feed a day, alfalfa hay, and got worked once every couple weeks. 

You can take your horse off grain completely. As long as he has enough hay, you don't need grain. A ration balancer would provide vitamins and minerals, but your horse won't die without one. 

If he has a hard time keeping weight without grain, I really like this stuff called Cool Calories 100. It's basically dry vegetable oil. 100% fat supplement. My mare gets two cups a day of Cool Calories and 3 pounds of super low sugar/carbohydrate, high fat feed. 

I've done a TON of experimenting with feed because my mare has PSSM. I've tried every major feed brand, several lesser known ones, and every fat supplement I can find. Plus several ration balancers and vitamin/mineral supplements. :wink: If you need any help with feed, shoot me a question. I can e-mail my nutritionist if I can't give you an answer!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse was just like your horse 6 months ago. I take her out once or twice a week on a nice slow trail ride with an older, calmer horse. She is doing so much better just from being ridden. You mentioned taking her out bareback. I think that I would not do that. I would use a saddle and a helmet. You do not want to fall off and get hurt for several reasons. First, you don't need to get hurt. But second, she can learn that spooking can get you off and allow her to quit working. She won't really understand that you are injured; just that she is not having to do her job. Getting ditched is bad for your horse's training. Consistent, persistent, slow miles along side a mature horse will help your horse learn that squirrels usually don't eat horses.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I feel for you I am going through the same very thing with my new 4yr old Appy.
He spooks off of anything..We are going to be starting the "Method" pretty soon I hope that helps, but till then we are doing a lot desensitizing with bags..
I also take him for short walks out on the trail to get him comfortable with the area..
Ground work and more ground work wishing you luck!


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

I can't say enough about Clinton Andersons fundamentals "Method". My daughters horse went from jumpy, spooky and reactive...nearly unridable to basically bombproof and riding in parades and on wagon trains in just a few months. Clinton is not necessarily the best horse training clinician...but he is the best people trainer. If you can't afford to join the no worries club or buy his videos...check out giddyupflix.com to rent them. I bet this mare would benefit from the "Method" greatly. Good luck and have fun and be safe.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

first: evaluate your self and your horse. Most people are really good at blaming the horse, but rarely look at themselves. Are you very alert/nervous/tense when riding? Do you anticipate spooks? Is it possble you are gripping the reins? 

Then cut out high energy feeds. That might solve your problem right there.

Build trust on the ground(as was mentioned by other posters)

build trust under saddle. MILES, MILES, MILES. start with work in the pen, getting him responsive to your cues, listening to you at all times and focused on his job. As soon as he is at this stage, take him out for rides. Long ones if you can, and as offten as you can. The miles give him experience under saddle and build trust between you.


----------

